# Simple, collapsible workbench



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I am facing the (I'm sure common) problem of not having enough space to do what I want to do in my garage! I have a 1 car garage which my girlfriend insists on parking in (pretty standard, eh?!)! So what I have been doing when I need a table is simply throwing a piece of plywood up on these little flimsy things:
http://www.rpi.edu/~doriad/personal/Workbench/plastic.JPG

That was fine when I only had a couple of tools, but now I have got many, heavier tools (sliding miter, etc) that this little setup isn't doing the job for. At home depot, I got some of these metal things:

http://www.rpi.edu/~doriad/personal/Workbench/wood.JPG
with the intention of throwing the plywood up on two of these and then at least being able to screw the plywood into the horses for a bit more stability. The problem is that the legs don't seem to spread far enough for this to be stable. Do I need to pound the metal into the 2x4's more? Here is a top view:
http://www.rpi.edu/~doriad/personal/Workbench/metal.JPG

It doesn't seem like doing that would make it very much wider, but is this how you're supposed to use them?

Also, should I cut the feet/legs at an angle so they sit flush on the floor? This is what is currently going on:
http://www.rpi.edu/~doriad/personal/Workbench/leg.JPG

Is this the easiest/best way to make a table that is easy to put up/take down?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Step #1:*

disconnect the electric to the garage door opener.

Step#2: Promise (and do) to keep the snow off of her car should she ever need to go anywhere.

Step #3: Start moving in the big equipment and don't look back.

Ed


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

No vows+your garage=Do the math


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

haha I guess I should have expected a cutesy reply since I wrote a cutesy question - but seriously - does anyone have any advice about this type of work bench?


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

O, you wanted a serious reply...sorry:laughing:
Would you consider a bench hinged to the wall with fold down legs in the front and that you would lift up a secure to the wall when finished?

Heres a very good idea. 
http://www.woodworking.org/WC/Garchive01/3_27workbench.html

Heres a few differant ones.
http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/0...te-guide-to-free-woodworking-workbench-plans/


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting - those are some cool ideas. Any thoughts on the little saw horse things I showed though before I decide if I should build this kind of bench?


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I don't have any. I think you should go ahead and build yourself a nice bench that will serve you well and enable you to do some man-stuff with no fuss or muss.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

From what I can observe in your photos, the top angled cut on your legs is not quite sharp enough to allow the hinged bracket to open to it's fullest. Looks like you may need to finesse this cut a bit. Once the brackets are fully deployed, your support should improve. As to angle cuts on the bottoms of the legs, nothing is gained or lost either way.

Ed


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't see any fasteners in the brackets?

The tops will pull in some with a small lag screw in
each side. They need them to hold it all steady.

You only need to take one side of the top loose to
fold them up.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

daryl said:


> O, you wanted a serious reply...sorry:laughing:
> Would you consider a bench hinged to the wall with fold down legs in the front and that you would lift up a secure to the wall when finished?
> 
> Heres a very good idea.
> ...


This is exactly what I was thinking as I was reading your post. I do not think you can go wrong with that.

George


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I gave my wife the entire closet in our master bedroom in exchange for the garage space. It was totally worth it.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I made a lightweight 'folding' bench setup like this. You throw a sheet of three foot wide plywood on it when it's open. Closed, it hangs flat from two pegs on the wall, taking up only 4-1/2' of thickness. I eventually installed braces on the legs (not shown here). It served me well for over ten years till I made a big, solid bench. I gave the folder away, and I think they are still using it to this day.

As shown, it's made from one 12' 2x6, one 12' 2x4, and two door hinges... nothing else but some screws.

I really would suggest the leg braces if you're working on heavy items... and use as large a set of hinges as you can find. These are drawn a little too small.

PS - Sometimes it worked better if I didn't open the legs up all the way for really heavy stuff. About 3/4 opened, although it provides steady support at almost any angle to which the legs are opened. Partially opened like that, the back side gets a lot more support in the center. Experimentation is the key to finding the optimal opening angles for each individual job.

(I changed the colors some on the 'folded' shot so the separate pieces would show up better.)


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, Willie, that is super simple and looks like it might be perfect!

Thanks, all, for the input!

Dave


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Would anything be lost by using 2x4s all around instead of a 2x6? Also, couldn't I do something like a piece in the front that I could quickly attach with a bolt on each side or something? I'd just imagine that would make the front much more stable at the small cost of keeping an extra 2x4 with a couple of holes drilled in it around...

Any suggestions for this type of joint?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

There's a lot of spring in six feet of 2x4. 
The additional bolt on piece sounds good.
Some of the hardware for putting bed frames together might work well.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Another idea for you to consider. Look at what this guy did in his garage with his fold down benches.

http://garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32636


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I went ahead with that fold down bench from the garagejournal.com post. It came out decent - although I hit one snag. How are you supposed to screw the hinges onto the legs?

(The hinge indicated by the green arrow in this picture: 
http://www.rpi.edu/~doriad/personal/Workbench/hinge.jpg )

I screwed the hinge into the plywood, but then the angle the 2x4 makes with the plywood is such that I can't fit a screw driver or drill between them to screw the hinge into the 2x4. I forced it to work by using the driver bit at an extreme angle, but stripped the screws in the process. Every time I do something like that, I think "I wonder what the woodworkingtalk guys would do?" haha.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

screw them to the leg first might be easier? and use a longer screw driver might create a better angle?


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Silly guy! You use hinges that you can remove the hinge pin from.

Remove the pin, screw both sides where they need to be, then bring the two together, and replace the pin.


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

:blink: hahahaha yep, great idea, worked like a charm


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

noel000 said:


> Hello
> Here’s a workspace that’s huge and accessible from all sides yet folds up and stows away easily. If you don’t have room for a full-size permanent workbench but really need space to spread things out, this workbench is it. It opens to a solid 4 x 7-ft. surface with both wings up, yet closes and rolls into a small 4-ft. x 18-in. spot in a corner of the room. It’s a perfect work space for the garage or basement. It’s also a great surface for making repairs, working on hobbies, cutting sewing patterns, wrapping gifts, folding laundry, doing stained glass crafts or even just holding a mechanic’s parts.


Where?


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your help - it works great!

http://picasaweb.google.com/daviddoria/FoldingWorkbench?feat=directlink

Dave


----------

